# brauche hilfe - kleine rote Würmer gefunden



## Hawk0210 (16. Sep. 2007)

hallo zusammen!!!

brauche mal wieder eure hilfe. 
Habe heute meinen Filter sauber gemacht und dabei habe ich im Filter ganz kleine rote __ Würmer gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist und ob die schädlich sind für die Fische und den Teich?

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort sehr freuen.


mfg Danny


----------



## Dodi (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

Hallo Danny,

zur Bestimmung von Tieren/Pflanzen sind eigentlich Fotos immer besser! 

In Deinem Fall dürfte es sich wohl um Zuckmückenlarven handeln.

Diese schaden weder Deinen Fischen noch dem Teich. Wenn Du sie in den Teich spülst, werden sich Deine Fischis über Lebendfutter freuen.


----------



## Hawk0210 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: brauche hilfe*

vielen dank für die super schnell antwort dann bin ich ja beruhigt!!


----------

